# Offering Van Nicholas Yukon for Van Nicholas Ventus.



## nick.b (23 Aug 2014)

I have a Van Nicholas Yukon (frame, fork & headset) and would like a Ventus. 

the Yukon is in excellent condition, so i would expect a Ventus in exceptional condition, esp as Yukon's are more costly.

i would be open to cash offers on the Yukon but ideally id like to just swap.

side note, i dont drive but am located near Cambridge,Peterborough, Bedford on the a1.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2014)

Why you wanting to swap if you don't mind me asking.

Speaks as one who loves his Ventus to bits.


----------



## nick.b (24 Aug 2014)

sure, im just not doing the longer rides anymore, too many injuries so looking for something more suited to shorter blasts.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2014)

So why is the Yukon not suited to shorter rides?


----------



## nick.b (24 Aug 2014)

its a great bike, i just want something a bit more twitchy.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2014)

The Ventus is certainly not a twitchy bike.


----------



## nick.b (24 Aug 2014)

yeah, i need to compremise, i cant ride the way i used to after an argument with a saxo (which i still belive i won), the Ventus felt nice to ride and made me want to push it harder then my Yukon does. the Yukon eats the miles nice just doesnt make me want to hammer it for the limited time i can do.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2014)

Fair enough.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2014)

You need to say what size frame you have/want!


----------



## nick.b (24 Aug 2014)

i think its a 54 i can check tomorrow, a 52/54 would be fine in the ventus


----------



## 120308 (29 Mar 2015)

*Hi *Nick.b,
Did you ever get to swap your Yukon for a Ventus?
If you did, I'm interested to know how you found the difference.
I bought a new 2015 54cm Ventus frame with the VN SLR carbon fork a few months ago after deliberating for a while whether to get the Ventus or the Yukon.
I've been using the Ventus for a few months now, and while it's not "twitchy" it's certainly a lively ride and the steering could probably be described as "sharp".
I'm very happy with the Ventus but sometimes wonder. - What if I'd had the Yukon instead?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2015)

I don't find the Ventus' steering sharp at all. It's a great frame (bike). Comfy, sturdy, quick, climbs well and it corners like it's on rails. It is a 'road' bike as opposed to a touring bike though.


----------

